# 2010 f350 conversion



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

I just got done putting the 2010 front end on my 99 f350 dually. It was not that hard, lots of cutting. Took about 3 days to get every thing on n line up, all u need is a grinder and a welder. Now going to the paint shop. After that will b some 24s semi wheels. What ur think.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I cant wait to see it with them bigass wheels! Gonna be a bad boy!


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

El Carnicero said:


> I cant wait to see it with them bigass wheels! Gonna be a bad boy!


I'll put some pics up when I get the truck back.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Get black cab lights, looks good on a black truck


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

You really need the 08+ tow mirrors. 

I can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

gone red fishing said:


> You really need the 08+ tow mirrors.
> 
> I can't wait to see it painted.


I was gunna put them on mine till I found out what they cost lol


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

Mirrors on the way. Waiting for truck to get done.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Truck looks good. I like the old rear dually fenders much better than the "add-on" look of the new ones.

If you mirrors still work when you get them removed, drop me a PM. I might be interested in them if they're not already spoken for.

Tim


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

TimOub007 said:


> Truck looks good. I like the old rear dually fenders much better than the "add-on" look of the new ones.
> 
> If you mirrors still work when you get them removed, drop me a PM. I might be interested in them if they're not already spoken for.
> 
> Tim


Np


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

looks good man if you got time after its done. bring it by the shop so i can check it out.


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

txshockwave said:


> looks good man if you got time after its done. bring it by the shop so i can check it out.


Ok I want to check out the new shop too.


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

Just got the truck back, work on it for couple of hours today, will try to get the truck done buy this weekend and get some better pics.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

looks good. matching fenders. wheels are niiice.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## steplinmiss1 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Need my front clip replaced....*

I'm looking for someone within a 1000 mile radius to Tampa, FL to give me a price how much it would cost to convert my 2000 F350 Dually 2 wheel drive front clip to a 2010. I'm not looking for a pricey body shop since we have those down here. I'm looking for someone who knows what they are doing, have done it to their own vehicle, and wants to make a few extra bucks.


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

steplinmiss1 said:


> I'm looking for someone within a 1000 mile radius to Tampa, FL to give me a price how much it would cost to convert my 2000 F350 Dually 2 wheel drive front clip to a 2010. I'm not looking for a pricey body shop since we have those down here. I'm looking for someone who knows what they are doing, have done it to their own vehicle, and wants to make a few extra bucks.


I am also looking for the same thing but for my silver 2006 Ford 6.0 f350 4x4 long bed xlt


----------

